# New daily driver - Mini RS?



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Having sold the A2 as it was feeling a bit tired, and because I found myself with an itchy V5 (and the RS wasn't going anywhere) I looked about for a new car.

After much deliberation I've stepped away from the diesel engine and gone for a fuel efficient petrol, namely a 1.0t 3 cylinder one year old Fiesta Zetec S in Pearlescent Candy Blue.

Being a picky swine (as you do) I had them recondition the alloys to "as good as new" as there were a few scrapes and a new tyre as well which they did free of charge as I was a returning customer. (The same chain of Ford franchise I got the RS from)

Comes with a few toys as it's an ex demo car - Sat Nav, Keyless Mykey, DAB radio, USB, Heated front screen, rear parking sensors etc so will be good for my commute. Only driven it home 100 odd miles so far but it's a nice drive with some nippy oomph. Free VED is nice too.

Picked it up a few days ago:










A few of the for sale photos that actually show it off as it was dark when I got home!




























Outside guarding his big brother:










As it's a pearlescent, I'm guessing a good detox, light machine with a finishing polish and pad to get rid of any swirls (doesn't look too bad from what I can see) will see the pearl come flying out?

I've got AF Spirit for the RS and think this will benefit from that?

Will get some up to date photos once the snows gone and I can wash it.

Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I really like that!!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great looking car, really like these.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great looking car fella and love the colour


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Loving the big bro/little bro vibe. Have a Focus Zetec S coming next week in candy red, so looking forward to getting to work on that paint. Just hoping the weather sorts itself out!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words chaps.

Anyone have any suggestions for protection? I'm thinking along the lines of C2V3 after reading that candy blue might be fairly soft..


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice motor indeed Dal3d :thumb::thumb:
Love that colour too, quite rare as well to be a 3 door?


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Zetec S only came in 3dr as far as I know.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, still the best looking Fiesta to date, and built in Germany.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You obviously like living your life on the edge. 

Isn't one dodgy engine enough? :lol:


Enjoy.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Kerr said:


> You obviously like living your life on the edge.
> 
> Isn't one dodgy engine enough? :lol:
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks for your valued input...









Better than being boring.. Think I'll get a Porsche 991 GT3 next :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dal3D said:


> Thanks for your valued input...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. I didn't mean for my humour to upset you.

It's banter.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

I edited it before I saw you to replied to show I acknowledged the humour


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

looks good :thumb:

My parents have a Titanium in the same candy blue, It is fairly soft paint. 
They got it in 2013 and I did the whole car with C1 when it was collected, since then they have been topping up with either C2v3, Sonax PNS or BSD and the paint has held up well I have been told.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up - I've got some C2V3 so was thinking of giving that a go at least.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very nice, a lovely colour - and quite a change from the old blue 5 door Fiesta in the first shot - shows how much it's grown / changed...


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

First fuel fill up has happened now and managed 51.5mpg so can't complain. It drives really well with it's torque centered between about 1500 - 2000rpm so makes for relaxed driving which is sometimes good after a naff day at work. 

Compared to the RS it feels like a super smooth limo :lol:

Can't wait for the better weather to give it a full weekend detail!!! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

liking the sound of the 51.5mpg your getting fella think I will have to look into the ecoboost engine for my next car as they seem pretty nippy for a 1 litre


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

It's got 2 definite characters. A low revs it's a bit like a diesel as the low end torque is there. Rev it and it's just as happy thrumming away to the red line.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

There good little cars for what they cost. I had one once when my rs was getting serviced and the fuel gauge seemed like it never moves.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Got around to giving him a quick bath :detailer:

A quick bit of pre-wash whilst I get the pressure washer and buckets ready:










Didn't take much to get the shine back - there's a bit of tar and a little bit of fallout but I'll give it a full detox when the weather is warmer than 3 deg C. There's a couple of stone chips but nothing unexpected in a year old car. No paint defects, dents or scuffs which is good.



























































































Really enjoying the drive with it's remarkable 1.0t engine that has quite a bit of torque low down. It's nice and relaxing when you want to be but has a mini rumble when you put your foot down.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly matey, just a quickie makes all the difference at this time of year.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Looks great, and I like the colour, just be aware a ot of these are being taken so maybe wise to invest in a disclock and moving the OBD port.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You wouldn't believe how often people get told the car was a "demo" car...

I mean how many demo cars are there??

Luckily for you, yours is in fact a demo model. 

Nice car there mate, they are decent cars considering they have a tiny engine.

With regards to the paint, all fords have the same clear coat with the exception of Rudy red. So it should be fine for working on.

Also, have you noticed any green dot stickers on the rear of the rear view mirror??

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info - re clear coat 

Sometimes good when a new model comes out as they've got to get rid of the previous demo cars I guess.

No green dots - significance?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Much easier these days to get a touch of performance alongside economy. Back when they were new, I had a Corsa C 1.8 SRi with 125bhp - the same power as the majority of these, yet I got early 30s in the mpg.

We probably should have stumped up the extra for a 1.0t, either in a Fiesta or a Corsa. Instead, we went for a 1.2 petrol Corsa as we'd found a really clean one, except it's a pretty lifeless engine. 

On the routes that I'm often driving, I can agree that it makes a lot of difference having a smooth turbo engine.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> You wouldn't believe how often people get told the car was a "demo" car...
> 
> I mean how many demo cars are there??


"Demo" cars are more often than not also courtesy cars too.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We have a major contract with ford where we recondition all of their demos, management and some other used fords (usually rentals) 

All of the demo cars had AK reg. 

Most of our cars leave with RAC holograms in the ns windscreen. 
Others have green dot stickers on the rear of the rearview mirror to indicate which site the car came from.

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

That makes sense as the V5 was kept at Peterborough and AK is the prefix for there.

Good info on the stickers! Never knew that. 

I did have a green sticker when I picked up my new RS, but that indicated that it'd had the random factory drive for test. :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

My wife's fiesta had a green dot on the side of the drivers door mirror, it was unregistered, we chose its plate, mileage under 10 miles, and from a Ford dealership in Cheshire and one not an a chain. Is this of any significance, at the time I didn't take any notice of it?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I’ve just bought a car from a car supermarket and it had a green sticker in the top of the windscreen, but that was just a red/amber/green system that they use as the cars pass through their system. So any sticker like that you find may just depend on where the car came from or even where it has been, could have been traded into a main dealer, auctioned, moved between other dealers and so on.


----------

